# Tuscarawas county



## goldpanninjerm

I'm in northern tusc searched all day through strasburg and beach city dam wich they are rebuilding the dam or something all the woods are pretty much chopped down but so the dam is a bust but still haven't found a one yet anyone near new Philadelphia find any


----------



## jd guernsey county

I'm next door in Guernsey county near Salt Fork. I've been out every day for a couple hours. No finds yet. But like the monkey said after his tail was caught in the lawn mower, " won't be long now".


----------



## goldpanninjerm

Went out about 5 hours today hiked to the top of many hills and back down I found 2 false morels a cluster of 7 devils urns and a couple little brown guys should I be looking in areas that have vegetation growing such as may apples and grass or search non bearing areas


----------



## houndscry2008

Newcomerstown area here and not had any poppin yet either thining maybe Friday or Saturday before the potential frost. Start is slow but if rain and temps hold could be a longer season then the last few


----------



## ohiobuck23

No luck here in Tusc Phila area, hitting the woods in the morning, Tuesday and Wednesday had decent temps night and day, Friday "day" looks good but the weekend might turn out to be bad news for us till mid next week. They say 4-5 days of common morels temps before the season really begins. Might be wasting my time Thursday and Friday although the halfs and blacks may be up after this weeks decent night day temps.


----------



## ohiobuck23

50 night temp, 70 day temp average for 4-5 days straight is what we want to get this season kicking.


----------



## ohiobuck23

32 Friday night is gonna put a damper on the old morel picking itch.


----------



## houndscry2008

Found some grays today 6 nothing more but rain drove the wife and I away tomorrow after rains today should liven it up


----------



## houndscry2008




----------



## houndscry2008

It's upon us again anyone seeing anything I feel it's close and gunna be here if weather sticks can anyone local help lead me to any local ramps(wild leeks)? Would be much abliged


----------



## sheephead

Hi , Houndscry: Those pics from this year? Im up near Youngstown and im trying to watch progression. Im thinking here should be aroun the 19th or so. Hopfully sooner


----------



## rumpleforeskin

Houndscry, The biggest ramp patch I have ever seen is in Beech City Dam. I can send you a lat and long if that isn't too far for you. I would say it is over an acre of solid ramps.


----------



## houndscry2008

No last years they should be coming soon but beech city is a ways out for me


----------



## rumpleforeskin

Dont be fooled! If you have never been to Beach City, It is neither a Beach, nor a city!


----------



## cm8687

Would love to know more about this ramp patch, I have searched many of public areas in Tusc. county and haven't found any yet. Is it near the dams outflow?


----------



## houndscry2008

<span style="text-decoration:underline"> finally found a small honey hole of ramps u guys ready for next week we get some good rains I bet we start popping humming birds are here


----------



## houndscry2008

Found a few tiny grays today its near just need that rain :wink:


----------

